# Retirement Age for rabbits



## SNM (Apr 5, 2011)

Rabbits can't have babies forever. I've been doing a lot of research and asking questions and the average retire age seems to be around 4 years old for does. I know bucks can sire litters longer.

On average(in your rabbitry) What age doe your does stop producing. Or what age do you recommend to stop breeding them

I'm looking into getting a couple new does, but they're 3/4 years old and I don't know if I could get any litters out of them


----------



## LindyS (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe the rabbit will tell you when they are done,when were they last breed?


----------



## LindyS (Apr 5, 2011)

Well not tell you, but just stop breeding all together. Bucks usually breed longer then does. I asked the breeder I'm geting my love muffin from. I can't wait to get him. Squeak!!!


----------



## SNM (Apr 5, 2011)

She's 4 years old and had a litter 3 1/2 months ago. She's a great looking rabbit, but I don't want to buy her and then not have any litters out of her. defeats the purpose of buying her.

I know a breeder that has a holland lop buck that's 7years old!!!! and is still producing


----------



## LindyS (Apr 5, 2011)

Mrs Karen the louisiana arba editor is where my blue silver marten is coming from. She said she has a 5 year old pregnant doe. She said that they usually stop around 4 or 5 years of age but some doesn't stop breeding. I know how you feel. 3 months isn't that long so there's good chane she can and will want to breed. Can you and the breeder come to apn agreement if the rabbit doesn't breed and she will take it back?


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 6, 2011)

I was given a five year old Doe to breed to my young buck. I stuck her in his cage and we will see what happens. I also don't want to do that to her but we are starting and it would be great to get 1 litter out of her. Before we go full force this fall with breeding.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm hoping to have some kits ready for the Lafayette show. I have two pregnant does and want these to live. I'm prepaired for singles this time because I have bun warmers.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Apr 6, 2011)

I retire doe's at 3. So they can have time to just live as a pet and be a rabbit.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 6, 2011)

I also let my does tell me when they've had enough. I have one doe that will be turning 5 at the end of this month and her latest litter is 6.5 weeks old right now, and she's back to teasing the bucks.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to be very cut and dry about my rabbits and retired them all (bucks and does) at 4, because I was told that's generally when they stop producing and/or should no longer produce. But I'm slowly finding out different.

My 7 and 4 year old bucks are still producing. And although all my current does are young, I have had 4 year olds still producing until I retired them to pet homes.

I now like to keep bucks producing as long as possible. Simply because, if they're not neutered, they enjoy it. I know that sounds silly, but some of them get very stressed if they're left to sit idle in a cage in "retirement" when they are still fertile and able to produce.

As long as you keep does breeding without too much time in between litters, I'd say it's fine to keep them bred into their later years. You'll just want to stop if you notice that their condition worsens when they are on a litter or they start having less kits than usual...that's usually a sign that they're about done.


----------



## sickbunny (Apr 8, 2011)

OH! this thread has been so helpful! but so scary! smiley is 4 now, and i desperately want a litter from her, two if i could get them. i knew the clock was ticking, but the **** health problems are stopping me from even trying. they wont be off antibiotics till the end of april. her one and only litter was born last july and they were fine from the heat cause mine are indoor house rabbits. do you all think there is still time and hope?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 8, 2011)

If Smiley has not had a litter for awhile, I would not really suggest trying her again at age 4.

You certainly can, and she may do quite well with them. But the risk is much higher for an older doe to begin with, especially if they have not been in production.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 8, 2011)

I wouldn't chance it. My buns are inside as well.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I have 7 year old buck and a 6 year old doe and the pair still throw some of the best looking kits that ever came out of our barn and they are due again on the 17th of this month this will be her 3rd litter sense I bought her for us the 1st litter she had 4 kits and the 2nd litter she had 6 kits so I hope she has a pretty good litter this time also and I let the doe tell me when she is done breeding and this doe just does not want to quit..........Toby


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 12, 2011)

For me it depends on how much the rabbits have been bred their whole life exc. There are some breeders that practically constantly have a litter on a doe. To me, that wears them out wayyyy too fast. And I just don't see it being fair to the doe. 

I've had some really old rabbits still producing. You just get to know your herd and know when time is up.

And for me, I personally LOVE older bucks. They know their job, and they do it well. I dislike young bucks who are still iffy with breeding. I've a 4 year old Fuzzy lop buck that knows his job and goes above and beyond.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 12, 2011)

lol can you see an old man running around saying "I got this you young whipper snapper" to a guy in his 20's?


----------



## Jaded (Apr 12, 2011)

Depends on the rabbit, really.
I usually retire does at 4 years.
If the doe is very broody I let her have a few more litters, or if the doe has had 3 litters and kills or rejects her kits I retire her.

I retire my bucks whenever they stop breeding, usually at 4-5 years.


----------

